# Distributor postion on mk3 2.0



## ZinkOxide13 (Jul 23, 2009)

Wuts up every1.. ive had a annoying problem with my dub for awhile now. I keep getting misfire codes when hooked up to an obdII code reader and also now something about the hall sensor. Ive replaced just about every electrical part you can think of and recently replaced the entire distributor itself. But the problem still keeps comming back







. I was working on my dub and 1 of my friends came over with there mk3 jetta 2.0 and i decided to compare and contrast maybe i was missing something obvisous







. the only thing i noticed was the distributor itself was postioned different in my gti than his jetta. motors are the same so i was like wft! right as you look at the cap the hall sensor is looking rite back at u postioned in the front, when u look at mine its postioned at a different angle (where the clamps are) and the hall sensor is more towards the tranny in the back. I was wondering if the postion of the distributor into the tranny was causing this problem??


----------



## dan0954 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Distributor postion on mk3 2.0 (ZinkOxide13)*

You might want to check your timing belt timing. In this link underlined words, when clicked will show a picture.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4170560


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Distributor postion on mk3 2.0 (ZinkOxide13)*

Crankshaft on TDC

Valve timing

Distributor rotor position/hall sensor

Distributor clamped down position

You may need a timing belt job, need a new ignition coil (there's electronics in the coil, the ignition control module). Maybe I shouldn't think "ignition coil", cause it was replaced already.



_Modified by jorge r at 4:38 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## ZinkOxide13 (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks for the speedy results and info.. the only thing i can think at this point is the timming itself is off.. like i said i replaced everything and had everything tested. If all else fails im just gonna go to L & T interprize and have lenny hook me up with an entire new motor n trans.. thanks guys!!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

The end position of an installed distributor, and by that I mean where the CPS on the cap is located in relation to the engine, does not matter. What does matter is that the copper tip of the rotor is lined up to the dot embossed on the edge of the distributor when timing the motor. 
The rotor has to be in that position in order to pass the Hall window when it is supposed to and not throw a P0341 code. It is possible to have everything aligned, and no matter what you do, you cannot get the rotor to align correctly. At this point it is necessary to re- phase (twist clock-wise or counter clock-wise) the distributor until they align correctly.


----------



## ZinkOxide13 (Jul 23, 2009)

The only code its throwing out is P0304 mis-fire detected. i cant get it to go away and the car basically idles erracticaly ( sounds like she got the hick-ups lol ), misses at idel speed, and also misses at throughout driving range but its rare to miss at higher rpms but has happened. Brand new spark plugs, wires, cap, rotor, distributor, ecu, coil pack was tested and was fine. Although at times when i pop the hood and remove and reinstall the wire to cylinder 4 the car seems to work a little bit better but still got the hick-up at idel.. Ive had a brain storm and im gona steal 1 of my friends wires and best it in my car and see if the wire to cylinder 4 is bad.. dont worry ill give it back lol but i dont understand the wires and everything in that area are brand new.. got me stumped!!


----------



## ZinkOxide13 (Jul 23, 2009)

OHH before i forget the rotor inside the distributor is alligned correctly with cylinder 1's wire to pass the hall window correctly.. ;-(


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Swap wires 3 and 4 and see if the miss follows the wire to #3. Could have a bad wire out of the box.


----------



## ZinkOxide13 (Jul 23, 2009)

okay ill try it tom.. its too dark to try and switch wires around, now if i switch the wires and the problem doesnt follow the wire and still get the misfire in cylinder 4 wut does that mean??


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (ZinkOxide13)*

If it still misfires on 4, I'd pull the sparkplug and read it, compare it to another sparkplug in the engine. This would tell me if cylinder 4 is fouling the plug.
A timing light on a sparkplug wire would flash steadily in a normal engine. If there are missing or erroneous flashes, it's a tel-tale the energy is not geting to the plug. 
edit: http://www.obd-codes.com/p0304 they give possible casues for a misfire.


_Modified by jorge r at 4:43 AM 10-21-2009_


----------

